# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  quedada magos BCN

## MagNity

Bueno, ya ha pasado tiempo del último encuentro en BCN... no?
que tal si nos animamos un poco y volvemos a juntarnos?
bien, os dejo a vuestra elección el día y la hora,...

un abrazo.

----------


## Ritxi

¿Por que no hacemos una cena un sábado todos juntos?

----------


## mralonso

en st feliu xd i nos dejamos de pans ok ajaj

----------


## dante

Pero tu no estabas en el ejercito? ya tas cargao a alguien? jeje

Saludos!

----------


## Fabi The Clown

A esta quiero venir! A esta quiero veniiiiirrr!!!!
El día que sea me da un poco igual... Ya me adaptaré si puedo...

Si quereis hacer una cena después de la quedada (o que la quedada sea la cena) yo tengo unos colegas que tienen un restaurante hindú-vegetariano que se curran una comida muy rica!!

Bueno, sigo atento al hilo para ver hacia donde y cuando se dirige el asunto...

Un abrazo!
Y acordaros de sonreir!!! :P

----------


## mralonso

el general se cabreo al sacarle la bota de la oreja...

(me supendieron pq tomo sobniferos....)

----------


## Ricky Berlin

claro claro.

----------


## Ritxi

Tendria que ser en un restaurante con una sala aparte, aqui en St Feliu no hay problema, como la última vez.

Pero si alguien sabe de un sitio en Barna y os va mejor, a mi no me importa.

Pero mejor en sabado

----------


## raul938

yo esta no me la pierdo,estoy apuntado,el dia me da igual....

----------


## Ritxi

Y tu que haces escribiendo a estas horas!!!   :shock: 

Escaqueao del curro!!  :evil:

----------


## MagNity

> A esta quiero venir! A esta quiero veniiiiirrr!!!!
> El día que sea me da un poco igual... Ya me adaptaré si puedo...
> 
> Si quereis hacer una cena después de la quedada (o que la quedada sea la cena) yo tengo unos colegas que tienen un restaurante hindú-vegetariano que se curran una comida muy rica!!
> 
> Bueno, sigo atento al hilo para ver hacia donde y cuando se dirige el asunto...
> 
> Un abrazo!
> Y acordaros de sonreir!!! :P


no soy muy amigo de la comida hindú-vegetariana, no por nada, mis gustos le cuesta adaptarse a las comidas diferentes de mi tierra, xD, igual me pasa con la comida China.

Bueno, a parte de esto, me da igual el sitio, he visto que en St. Feliu estais muy puestos, guay. Lo bueno seria mantenernos tanto los de BCN como los de St. Feliu y otros en una sola piña. 
por cierto en BCN tb hay sitios que no sean el Viena.
Bueno, nunca me ha gustado preparar el sitio, ya que he organizado varios eventos y las bofetads aun duelen, xD.

por ahora miramos si queries el restaurante de St. Feliu y nos ponemos todos los de BCN para encontrar un restaurante para próximas que sea adecuado y economicamente permitido. Hay muchos, seguro.

Un abrazo.

----------


## TxeMa

Yo sigo diciendo lo mismo si la quedada fuera entre semana o en fin de semana en plan merienda ningun problema

Pero por la noche trabajo en una discoteca...

Estáis invitados todos después de la cena, os subis al escenario y sorprendéis al público !! 

:P

----------


## raul938

a mi me da igual,si quereis sant feliu pues bien,si no en barna,aunque nosotros lo de mirar el restaurante ya lo tenemos mirado,solo abria que decir los que somos,ritxi esta tarde me paso por tu tienda,hoy no e currado luego te cuento....
lo suyo seria hacer piña entre todos claro esta,por eso decidimos hacer estas cenas en sant feliu para poder quedar mas a menudo.
bueno ya os podeis apuntar todos los de barcelona,que en un lado o en otro lo haremos,¿por cierto que dia?
¿que tal el fin de semana del 1,2 de marzo?es sabado o domingo como querais,es por decir fecha jajaja,un saludo

----------


## mralonso

luego bamos a tu disco  :Wink1:

----------


## Fabi The Clown

Molt be! Pues olvidamos el restaurante hindú y sugiero el restaurante de una amiga que sólo lo abre los mediodías y por las noches lo abre por encargo. O sea que estaríamos sólo nosotros y ella. Haría un buffette libre y está todo... Mmmmmhh... Riquísimo! Está por el barrio de Sants. Es vegetariano, espero que no le importe a nadie... Supongo que os habeis dado cuenta de mi tendencia... Jejeje! Es que depende qué sitios el comer vegetariano supone comer un plato de lechuga con tomate. Je!  :Wink:  

Respecto al día... El 1 ó el 2 me parece bien.

Un abrazo!
Be happy!! :P

----------


## Némesis

Ejem... ¿Se puede?
Sé que a estas alturas es imposible que me toméis en serio, ya he faltado a mi palabra demasiadas veces. No obstante, me propongo venir a esta. Si ese día, y el siguiente, no hay que ir a Andorra, pues se va.
Ya os comentaré.

----------


## raul938

va,vente,Andorra esta aqui al lado,3 horitas y llegas....jajajaja

----------


## Ritxi

Y los otros que opinan :Confused: 
¿Os va bien el Sabado 1 marzo?
¿En Barna o en St Feliu?
¿Vegetariano o Carnivoro? :D

----------


## MAURI

Hola peña!! ya veo que estais empezando a montar otra quedada y, por supuesto no me la pierdo!!
Por mi parte, el sitio me da igual, ya sea vegetariano, china, japones, thailandes....mientras den de comer, me da lo mismo.
Respecto al dia, el 1 y 2 de marzo me es imposibe. La mujer se pira de colonias con mi hija mayor y yo me quedo con la peque en casa.

A partir de ese finde, cap problema.
ya direis!!
y puestos a elegir, preferiria Barna , pero tampoco es un problema

----------


## JaumeBF

Yo si puedo me vuelvo a apuntar   :Wink:

----------


## Fabi The Clown

Vale! Como ya va habiendo varias opciones pues... voy concretando hacia lo que yo veo guay y vamos modificando a partir de ahí...

Como Mauri no puede el 1-2, sugiero el 8-9 de Marzo.

Ritxi comentó que le va mejor en sábado así que podría ser el *8 de Marzo*.

Como lugar pues tiro adelante con mi sugerencia *"Restaurante Dhamma"* de *Barcelona City*.

La hora no la sé... ¿Quedaremos para hacer un poco de street al mediodía o directamente en la cena?

Gente que quiere venir... 

mralonso (como no), 
Ritxi, 
raul938, 
nity fix6, 
¿Némesis? (la incognita), 
MAURI, 
Jaume BF, 
Ricky Berlin 
y yo mismo...

Ahí queda eso amigüitos!!
Un abrazo!
Y una sonrisa!!

 :P [/b]

----------


## raul938

¿en este restaurante hay carne?
si es asi me da igual...

----------


## Ritxi

Y luego... DiscoMagic   :o  con Alonso y Raul

----------


## Fabi The Clown

A la pregunta de... ¿en este restaurante hay carne? 

Esto... nop!
Es vegetariano... O sea, hay de todo menos carne y pescado.
Tampoco hay alcohol (creo) y se agradece el no fumar... jajaja!

Creo que todo esto va contra los principios de algunos, verdad?  :Lol:  

Bueno, sigamos modificando el tema hasta el agrado de todos...

De momento queda como oferta...

*8 de Marzo* en *Rte. Vegetariano Dhamma* de *Barcelona*.

¿A qué hora?

Nos leemos! :P

----------


## raul938

¿solo podremos hacer magia?
digo de todos los vicios,jajajaj...fumar,beber!!comer carne!!!de comida,la otra en los pub...

----------


## raul938

disco magic con alonso y raul,dijimos que el que no hiciera algun juego no salia del pub....o no os acordais.

----------


## mralonso

como me mola este foro aora ya no hace falta ni que diga si ejejejej
sois unos cracks  8-) 

y sobre la disco, todos a la disco ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡¡ 

Sin pareja.. no me ago responsable de de las bajas por chicas o chicos enamoradas de mi  :Wink1: 

jejejeje

----------


## TxeMa

ya me diréis si queréis venir a la disco donde trabajo!

tendréis un buen trato!  :Wink1: )

----------


## MagNity

Aun habiendo sido el que inició el post, no podré asegurar mi participación hasta el último momento, pues trabajo muchas veces los findes ya que trabajo en el mundo de la fotografia y el video. 
Pero evidentemente, si puedo, allí estaré. Solo pido una cosa,... no más lesiones a mi cuerpo... 

hasta pronto!!!

PD: si algun dia vais a "el club de la magia" un jueves en el teatreneu, no os olvideis de saludar al cámara,...xD  :Oops:

----------


## Ritxi

> disco magic con alonso y raul,dijimos que el que no hiciera algun juego no salia del pub....o no os acordais.


De acuerdo... cumpliré la promesa  :Oops:

----------


## mralonso

> ya me diréis si queréis venir a la disco donde trabajo!
> 
> tendréis un buen trato! )


si no bienen los otros, bengo yo solo, tranquilo, no te quedaras solo  :Wink1:

----------


## TxeMa

> Iniciado por TxeMa
> 
> ya me diréis si queréis venir a la disco donde trabajo!
> 
> tendréis un buen trato! )
> 
> 
> si no bienen los otros, bengo yo solo, tranquilo, no te quedaras solo



jajaja me vas a dejar sin alcohol en la sala??

jejej

----------


## MagNity

o sin mujeres,... xD

----------


## Bio

yo vengo si hay carne para comer y alcohol para beber

Es que a mi las verduritas me dan ardores de barriga   :D  :D  :D  :D 

Apuntarme !!

----------


## MagNity

bueno... si queremos alcohol y carne,... DIOS QUE PAGANOS!!!, habrá que encontrar otro local,... restaurante. Sino tendrá que ser el de Fabi que nos ha  brindado su ayuda con seguramente un gran lugar,...xD

Fabi, ya ves que la mayoria de magos de bcn son carnivoros con todas las letras... jajaja...

Bueno,... pos eso a ver si encontramos un restaurante donde nos hagan grandes platos para vegetarianos y ademas sirvan carnes argetinas (ya pa pedir) y no falte el alcohol... 

a poder ser, barato...xD... bien ubicado y con vistas  al mar...xD... 
jejeje,.. puestos a pedir...

----------


## Fabi The Clown

No pasa nada, señores!!
Seguimos para bingo!!
De momento lo único que hay seguro es el *8 de Marzo*!! No?
El restaurante ya veremos (a ver si se me ocurre algo...) y por ahora somos...

mralonso (como no), 
Ritxi, 
raul938, 
nity fix6, 
¿Némesis? (la incognita), 
MAURI, 
Jaume BF, 
Ricky Berlin,
Bio 
y yo mismo... 

Lo que no tengo muy claro es la hora...

Un abrazo para cada uno!!
 :P Be happy!

----------


## MagNity

Bueno, puedes añadir a la lista a Dante, que seguro que se apunta!!!!
pues por lo que voy viendo a horas,... lo de salir a a cenar y discotecas... pues da para quedar a las 8 de la mañana,...no?
jejeje

ahora en serio,... yo quedaria hacia las 7 o 8 a ser posible,... porque de seguro que nos pasa el tiempo volando y lo bueno seria poder comer tranquilamente mientras vamos hablando y probando juegos... nose...

con lo cual si quedamos a las 10 apenas tendremos tiempo de comer y irnos ya...
pos eso. por mi incluso quedariamos antes y todo,..xD

bueno un abrazo mágico a todos...

----------


## mralonso

alcol ne bebo, solo agua ejejjejeje

i las tias....
de eso si ejejje

le dare caña a las esposas jajajajaj

----------


## Ricky Berlin

El 8 es sabado y los sabados me toca pintar  :117: 
Y si es el domingo... ¿a que no sabeis quien va de vocal a una mesa electoral?
·$%·$%·$%·$%3 leches!

----------


## MagNity

bueno pero Ricky, podemos contar contigo para la cena, no?

----------


## The Black Prince

supongo que vendré

----------


## MagNity

no espero menos de ti black prince...
por cierto a ver si nos fundes con algún juego, que eres un megacrack!!!

----------


## dante

Podeis apuntarne, vas de vocal?¿? que suerte tienes Ricky, te ha tocado y mira que vocales hay poquitas... eres la U?
 :Lol:  

Eperamos verte para cenar!!!

----------


## TxeMa

Si me dejáis ir a cenar y marcharme prontito, acepto!

Ya que entro a trabajar en una discoteca sobre las 11.30 .. 11.45, así que si voy y no os molesta que me vaya antes... apuntarme!

PD: LLevo poco en la magia, recien he acabado el canuto y domino varios juegos pero nada fuera de lo normal ! Influye en algo para poder ir? No me hagáis el vacio si me apunto! jajajaja

----------


## MagNity

tranquilo, algunos tenemos seguramente menos nivel y todo (como yo)
El tema no está en demostrar, sino que pongas en práctica lo que has aprendido y que pidas opiniones y consejos (hasta donde podamos llegar claro).
Es divertido, esta será mi segunda vez con gente del foro y la acogida fue brutal, tanto que me veo muy amenudo con Dante (bueno eso ya era antes) y casi cada dos dias con Mauri.
Yo pensaba al principio que era mejor no decir mucho porque mi nivel está años luz de algunos compañeros pero por el contrario me pidieron que hicirean un par de juegos que no solamente les gusto sino que me pidieron que los compartiera con ellos, aun estoy flipando,... me hizo mucha ilusión y en general todos son muy buena gente, exceptuando uno que te deja como una olor a pies en la cabeza,..xD es broma, jajaja.
pues eso, animate!!! y seguro que lo pasamos en grande.

----------


## TxeMa

> tranquilo, algunos tenemos seguramente menos nivel y todo (como yo)
> El tema no está en demostrar, sino que pongas en práctica lo que has aprendido y que pidas opiniones y consejos (hasta donde podamos llegar claro).
> Es divertido, esta será mi segunda vez con gente del foro y la acogida fue brutal, tanto que me veo muy amenudo con Dante (bueno eso ya era antes) y casi cada dos dias con Mauri.
> Yo pensaba al principio que era mejor no decir mucho porque mi nivel está años luz de algunos compañeros pero por el contrario me pidieron que hicirean un par de juegos que no solamente les gusto sino que me pidieron que los compartiera con ellos, aun estoy flipando,... me hizo mucha ilusión y en general todos son muy buena gente, exceptuando uno que te deja como una olor a pies en la cabeza,..xD es broma, jajaja.
> pues eso, animate!!! y seguro que lo pasamos en grande.


Me has convencido!

Apúntame!!

----------


## MagNity

Lista:

mralonso,
Ritxi,
raul938,
nity fix6,
¿Némesis? (la incognita),
MAURI,
Jaume BF,
Ricky Berlin,
Bio,
Fabi,
Dante,
Txema (si cenamos temprano,...)

no se si me dejo alguno,... es un augmento de la lista que nos hizo Fabi (thks),...
por gente no será pues. Lo que nos sigue faltando restaurante!!!

PD: donde está el pub, Txema?

----------


## TxeMa

> Lista:
> 
> mralonso,
> Ritxi,
> raul938,
> nity fix6,
> ¿Némesis? (la incognita),
> MAURI,
> Jaume BF,
> ...


Bueno en realidad no es un pub.

Es una discoteca de 2.000 personas xD

Está en el polígono can ribó de Badalona (al lado de las conocidas Carpas del Titus) un pelín más arriba (junto la carretera de mataró). La discoteca se llama Dadà. Si queréis venir tendréis un trato como es debido  :Wink1:

----------


## MAURI

seguro que Andrew se apunta. Se perdió la última pq estaba enfermo y ya tiene monarro!!
Casi seguro que venga. 
Ya le preguntaré directamente porque ultimamente no está muy metido en el foro!!

----------


## Josep M.

Ey! Apuntadme a la cena. Si tomamos algo despues de cenar, aún puede ser que venga. A la disco dudo mucho que me apunte, pero ya habremos pasado un buen ratico, no?.

Salut!

JM  :Wink1:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Si la comida es buena y barata, la compañía da igual  :117: 
Así pues, sí, me apunto a la cenuqui.

No creo que salga después, que he de estar a las 8 en el colegio electoral y 12h de curro (en domignoooo  :( ) va a ser mortal.

----------


## mralonso

la comida sera buena, seguramente barata..  (las algas son baratas)

i la compañía.... eso decidir vosotros xd iré yo

x cierto lo de la disco... yo me apunto ¡¡  ¡

que disco es ?

----------


## Ricky Berlin

las nalgas son baratas :Confused: 
Alonso! no sabía de tus "inquietudes"!

----------


## mralonso

E PUESTO ALGAS NO NALGAS...
xd

----------


## Ricky Berlin

HA DICHO NALGAS!!!
(o era halgas?)

----------


## MagNity

y mralonso, mirate los post, que preguntas para la disco que justo acaban de nombrar,... Dadà

----------


## Bio

MrAlonso no se empana porque solo piensa en comer nalgas  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## MagNity

lista:

mralonso,
Ritxi,
raul938,
nity fix6,
¿Némesis? (la incognita),
MAURI,
Jaume BF,
Ricky Berlin,
Bio,
Fabi,
Dante,
Txema (si cenamos temprano,...)
Andrew,
Josep M.


la lista es correcta :Confused:  14 personas?
y a ver, del restaurante se sabe algo?

----------


## Fabi The Clown

La familia crece!! Que fonito...

Pues yo de restaurantes no digo nada que luego me lo echais p'atrás...  :D 
Pero bueno, para intentar colaborar con el sitio quería saber cuánto es para vosotros barato. 20Lerdos por persona? 10?

Por cierto! He abierto otro hilo porque mañana voy a ver "El Club de la Magia de Cerca (10€ en atrápalo). Para saber si alguien va y nos vemos allí...

Una abraçada!! :P

----------


## vulcano

Yo tambien voooyyyyyy.
Excepto a la disco que será imposible que vaya....pero a comer nalgas siii
jejejeje


Estoy deseando un nuevo encuentro.

La ultima reunion en Sant Feliu fué genial, aunque me perdi la ultima parte por necesidad.

 8-)  8)

----------


## Ricky Berlin

*MENU*

ENTRANTES
Ensalada de Nalgas
Sopa de Nalgas
Surtido de Nalgas

PRIMEROS
Nalgas con Salsa de tomates
Arroz a la Nalga
Verduras con Nalgas

SEGUNDOS
Nalgas al pilpil
Nalgas a la plancha
Nalgas a la brasa
Parrillada de Nalgas

POSTRES
Nalgas con piña
Iogurt de Nalga
Nalga.

Bebidas de Nalga y Cafe de Nalga no inluido
Nalgapan si.

Pura Nalga
100% natural (de Nalga)

----------


## MAURI

jajajajjajajajajajajajajajaajjajajaajjajjaajjjajja
jajajajjajajajajajajajajajaajjajajaajjajjaajjjajja
jajajajjajajajajajajajajajaajjajajaajjajjaajjjajja
jajajajjajajajajajajajajajaajjajajaajjajjaajjjajja
jajajajjajajajajajajajajajaajjajajaajjajjaajjjajja

yo nalgo
tu nalgas
el naga

nosotros nalgamos 
vosotros nalgais
ellos nalgan!!!!

jajajajjajajajajajajajajajaajjajajaajjajjaajjjajj
jajajajjajajajajajajajajajaajjajajaajjajjaajjjajja

----------


## TxeMa

Participio

Nalgado

Gerundio

Nalgando

----------


## MagNity

lista:

Ritxi,
raul938,
nity fix6,
¿Némesis? (la incognita),
MAURI,
Jaume BF,
Ricky Berlin,
Bio,
Fabi,
Dante,
Txema (si cenamos temprano,...)
Andrew,
Josep M.
Vulcano (y encantado de contar contigo, la última en BCN estuvistes grandiosos)


el restaurante sigue en busqueda, animo a todos...

PD: alguien ve algun error en la lista?... no es gramatical...xD
es una prueba de agudeza.

----------


## TxeMa

> lista:
> 
> Ritxi,
> raul938,
> nity fix6,
> ¿Némesis? (la incognita),
> MAURI,
> Jaume BF,
> Ricky Berlin,
> ...


falta mralonso xD

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Y la Nalga

----------


## MagNity

lista correcta:

Mralonso,
Ritxi,
raul938,
nity fix6,
¿Némesis? (la incognita),
MAURI,
Jaume BF,
Ricky Berlin,
Bio,
Fabi,
Dante,
Txema (si cenamos temprano,...)
Andrew,
Josep M.
Vulcano

----------


## mralonso

emmm

despues disco no ?

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Eso! A Mover las NALGAS!!!!

----------


## vulcano

:!: ¿Nalgas...? ¿Donde,donde? :twisted:  8-)

----------


## xavial16

A mi me gustaría poder ir!
Aunque supongo que sabéis que soy totalmente nuevo, apenas llevo dos meses y recién empecé el Canuto.
Aunque si me admitís... pues me apuntaría!



Xavier
xavalata1@hot...

----------


## MagNity

lista correcta:

Mralonso,
Ritxi,
raul938,
nity fix6,
¿Némesis? (la incognita),
MAURI,
Jaume BF,
Ricky Berlin,
Bio,
Fabi,
Dante,
Txema (si cenamos temprano,...)
Andrew,
Josep M.
Vulcano,
Xavial16.

ya nos dejarán entrar en algun sitio. a lo mejor nos buscamos un teatro y todo para caber todos,..xD

Xavial16, me onfendes orondamente al interponernos dichos argumentos. Siendo evidente que el nivel en el grupo es dispar al igual que variado (si es lo mismo), con lo que si la actitud es adecuada y la aptitud con el tiempo será demostrada, serás bienvenido allí donde estemos (claro que aun no sabemos donde)

Somos 16?!?!?!?!
bueno 17 si contamos al Nalgas.

----------


## Ritxi

[Xavial16, me onfendes orondamente al interponernos dichos argumentos. Siendo evidente que el nivel en el grupo es dispar al igual que variado (si es lo mismo), con lo que si la actitud es adecuada y la aptitud con el tiempo será demostrada serás bienvenido allí donde estemos (claro que aun no sabemos donde)



 :?: Que intelectual, no?


Xavi, aqui lo importante no es el nivel sino el morro que se le echa con las chicas  :D , verdad Alonso?

----------


## MagNity

si, es que me vino la palabra oronda y claro tenia que inspirarme para que no quedara rara en medio de la suma de letras que forma el mazo de naipes, ... digo de parrafo.xD

Por cierto Xavial, veo que tienes 16 años, espero que no tengas problemas con el tema de la fiesta, no?

eso si, somos todos muy serios, siempre y cuando se mantenga el imposible margen de 1 metro a Mralonso, a partir de allí cualquier cosa es posible, incluso la magia.xD

----------


## xavial16

Por mi parte mis 16 no son problema! xD

Y en mi casa tampoco les importa si me paso un buen rato fuera de casa!

 :Wink1: 

Gracias por vuestras palabras!  :Wink1: 

Xavier

----------


## A.Marin

nadie se acuerda de miiiiiiii :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(
decid dia y lugar vere si puedo o hacemos kdd normal si no se aclara nadie

----------


## Ritxi

Si nadie encuentra un sitio en Barna, siempre queda el comodin de St Feliu, cabemos los que sean y no hace falta reservar

----------


## MagNity

la idea de st.feliu no me parece mal y la próxima ya será en BCN.
que  os parece a los demás (sobretodo viendo que va quedando poco tiempo de acción).
solo que no podré beber,...snifff
Por cierto, tema aparcamiento, como está?
A.Marin- es el 8 de marzo, imagino que quedaremos hacia las 7, aí los que tienen que marcharse antes podrán disfrutar un poco y los demás podremos calentar motores poco a poco, no todos somos tal lanzados como mralonso, yo me sonrojo facilmente,...  :Oops:

----------


## SIGLATTI

Nity lo siento pero tendras que reacer la lista. Apuntame que para alli que voy. 
El aparcamiento un poco chungo, pero peor esta en BCN.
Y si somos tanta gente yo voto por St. Feliu.
Si te ruborizas Nity arrimate a Mralons que se te pasa   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Raul, tengo los videos de Daril (si es que se escribe asi).

Un saludo.

----------


## MagNity

ista :

Mralonso,
Ritxi,
raul938,
nity fix6,
¿Némesis? (la incognita),
MAURI,
Jaume BF,
Ricky Berlin,
Bio,
Fabi,
Dante,
Txema (si cenamos temprano,...)
Andrew,
Josep M.
Vulcano,
Xavial16,
Siglatti.

y seguro que crecerá más,jajaja
bueno ya nos direis la dirección exacta del restaurante de st.feliu.

Yo saldré de BCN, de la zona de les corts. Los que querais venir, y esten cerca, podemos hablar para ir juntos y con menos coches.

y, no, no me acerco a Mralonso ni por asomo, preguntale a él el porque... jejeje. la cosa huele a quemado,...xD

----------


## Ricky Berlin

A Marin, vienes o no? Recuerda que tengo tu libro

----------


## xavial16

Mi problema es la hora de vuelta...
ya que vivo en Bcn y no tengo coche xDDD

Cuando se sepa todo más exacto pido a ver si me puedo ir a dormir a casa de mi hermano que vive por ahí.

Y si no puede ser...pues vaya :(

A ver como me lo monto!

Xavier

----------


## raul938

bueno la lista creeo que va a crecer,mi mujer vendra,ya que esta embarazada y me da mal royo dejarla sola,si es en santfeliu el aparcamiento no es problema,yo lo aparco por arte de magia en un sitio o en otro,luego al pub,si es en el que fuiemos tambien vendra mi mujer,hay no hay problema....jajajaja mralonso,a tope,ya queda menos yuju....
si se llama daryl,son buenos ehh,,,,,,,
solo es coje una y pufff de muchas maneras.

----------


## vulcano

Jiuuujuuuuuu...que poquito quedaaaaa.
Animate Marin, que te echamos de menos.
Y Yo voto tambien por Sant Feliu, que la ultima vez estubimos muy tranquilos y el aparcqmiento está mejor.

Los nuevos no os preocupeis por el nivel...si voy hasta yo, que no tengo ni p...idea. jejejejeje :evil:  :twisted:   :Oops:   8)

----------


## vulcano

> bueno la lista creeo que va a crecer,mi mujer vendra,ya que esta embarazada y me da mal royo dejarla sola,si es en santfeliu el aparcamiento no es problema,yo lo aparco por arte de magia en un sitio o en otro,luego al pub,si es en el que fuiemos tambien vendra mi mujer,hay no hay problema....jajajaja mralonso,a tope,ya queda menos yuju....
> si se llama daryl,son buenos ehh,,,,,,,
> solo es coje una y pufff de muchas maneras.


Raul, a los bebés hay que inculcarles la magia dede bien pequeñitos. Creo que el vuestro será todo un prodigio.

Saludos.  :Wink:

----------


## Bio

Parking??

Dejamos el coche al lado donde Alonso hizo su ultimo  show!!!  :D 

Yo tambein voto por St. Feliu!

Para los de BCN, hay autobus nocturno, trambaix y a muy malas os podemos acercar hasta la parada de Zona Universitaria (L3 -verde)

----------


## Ricky Berlin

uh no, pues voto por Sants  :117:  que esta al lado de casa, no tengo coche y al dia siguiente he de madrugar  :117:  pero bueno, salir despues tp. Como veais chicos.

----------


## raul938

bueno esta de seis meses,con barriguita,si de pequeñito es maguete,ya le dige que saldria njiño,y es,,,,,,,,¡¡¡¡¡niño¡¡¡¡¡¡ nos magos no fallan(bueno no siempre)cumpleaños feliz,,,jajajaja,el que estubo en la otyra quedada ya sabe de que canto...

----------


## xavial16

> Para los de BCN, hay autobus nocturno, trambaix i a muy malas os podemos hacercar hasta la parada de Zona Universitaria (L3 -verde)


Si es sábado que esta abierto toda la noche el metro genial. Y bueno, si no el BusNit!

Gracias por la info, habrá que mirarlo más bien.

Xavier

----------


## MagNity

ista :

Mralonso,
Ritxi,
raul938,
pareja de raul938 (+invitado camuflado)
nity fix6,
¿Némesis? (la incognita),
MAURI,
Jaume BF,
Ricky Berlin,
Bio,
Fabi,
Dante,
Txema (si cenamos temprano,...)
Andrew,
Josep M.
Vulcano,
Xavial16,
Siglatti. 

Bien, parece ser que St. feliu es la opción. yo recuerdo que algunos iremos en coche, así que si os adaptais a los que vamos a ir con coche ya no os hará falta pensar ni en metros, ni en buses.

----------


## A.Marin

a la cena por supuesto pero de fiesta no creo, si quereis kedamos unos cuantos en bcn y vamos todos junto para alli.

----------


## Fabi The Clown

Guay!! Me apunto a la excursión en coche hasta St.Feliu!!! Aunque si Ricky Berlin no puede venir y tal... Pues me solidarizo con él y me pongo a buscar algo por Barna. Qué os parece? 

Pues eso, que me pongo a buscar un sitio de esos con cadávares a la venta (je!) para que podamos comer todos aquí en la gran ciutat.

Un abrazo!! Os comunicaré próximas nuevas!!!
Be happy!!!!! :P

----------


## MagNity

Lista :

Mralonso,
Ritxi,
raul938,
pareja de raul938 (+invitado camuflado)
nity fix6,
¿Némesis? (la incognita),
MAURI,
Jaume BF,
Ricky Berlin, (dependiendo de la ubicación?)
Bio,
Fabi,
Dante,
Txema (si cenamos temprano,...)
Andrew,
Josep M.
Vulcano,
Xavial16,
Siglatti, 
A. Marin.

Bueno, en primer lugar la palabra lista ha recuperado su L. jajaja.

dos, yo estoy mirando restaurantes, pero se hace difícil encontrar uno en el que podamos estar a parte. Recuerdo que había uno por las corts cerca del metro les corts, pero fui a buscarlo y no lo encuentro!!!, a ver si tengo tiempo.

De momento por tanto se mantiene St.feliu.

----------


## mralonso

me se uno de barcelona, un xino que despues de la cena hacen magia ¡ ¡ ¡
podemos ir ? e porfi ? podemos ir ?
 :117:

----------


## The Black Prince

> Lista :
> 
> Mralonso,
> Ritxi,
> raul938,
> pareja de raul938 (+invitado camuflado)
> nity fix6,
> ¿Némesis? (la incognita),
> MAURI,
> ...


Supongo que fabi és fabi de clown, falto yo

----------


## MagNity

Lista :

Mralonso,
Ritxi,
raul938,
pareja de raul938 (+invitado camuflado)
nity fix6,
¿Némesis? (la incognita),
MAURI,
Jaume BF,
Ricky Berlin, (dependiendo de la ubicación?)
Bio,
Fabi the clown,
Dante,
Txema (si cenamos temprano,...)
Andrew,
Josep M.
Vulcano,
Xavial16,
Siglatti,
A. Marin,
the black prince.

Lo siento Fabian, pero con tu nombre no sale la cena mágica,... que si hombre, que si. Lo que no habías dicho nada almenos yo no lo había visto, que tb puede ser. Evidentemente estaremos encantados de que vengas y nos dejes por los suelos con tus habilidades cartomágicas.

PD: ya somos 20'5, tela... y por cierto, 1 sola mujer y encima es por que es pareja y no porque sea maga, que pasa, que las magas de cataluña nos tienen miedo?

----------


## raul938

yo se el restaurante que dice alonso,el se llama magic gang creeo,tengo una carta firmada por el,es una caña.

----------


## Fabi The Clown

Yepa! Ya comienzan a presentarse opciones culinarias barceloninas!
Pues a mí me han dicho que este restaurante está guay...

http://www.restaurantesbarcelona.com/freeway/

Es un buffette lliure. Y hay carne argentina, ensaladas, embutidos... Cuesta 19Lerdos por persona. 
El chino mandarino de Alonso no lo conozco. Si puedes dar más datos hacemos una comparativa. A mí me mola pero no sé si al estómago de nity fix6 le hace la comida "extraña".  :Lol:  

Bueno, este jueves podemos quedar alguno e ir a ver el restaurante en cuestión para hacernos una idea.

Un abrazote!!
Alegria, alegria!! 

P.D: Lo de "the clown" lo puse porque estaba en una época clownesca de mi vida. Prefiero que me llameis Fabi o Fabián ya que soy una persona muy seria y responsable y seria. Muy muy seria. Seriosísimo! Joder, que serio soy!!
P.D2: Lo de la cartomagia lo dejaremos pa cuando me estimule volver a practicarla ya que me tiran más las monedas en las cuales soy un baby. :P

----------


## Fabi The Clown

Oh! Acabo de encontrar esto! Creo que es este...

http://www.bcnrestaurantes.com/barce...nte=rio-dragon

Chintungai!!
Ko Zo Leng!! :P

----------


## Josep M.

Uah! Es un poco carillo, pero yo voto por el xino-xano. Es el tipo de restaurante al que siempre quieres ir y no puedes. Y ir con magos puede ser genial.

Además, siendo magos, siempre puede que nos hagan descuento!

Y me queda al ladito de casa! 

Chino, chino, chinooo!

JM  :Wink1: 

P.D.: Quedamos un poco antes parahacer street, no? Pg-Gaudí-sagrada familia?

P.P.D.: Como segunda ópción, St. Feliu tambien me esta bien, si hay transporte público.

----------


## MagNity

conozco el freeway, de echo voy 1 vez cada 3 meses mas o menos.
pero tiene la desventaja que tiene dos turnos para comer,... de 9 a 11 y de 11 a 1.  y no son ampliables.
esta formado por mesas alargadas darriba a abajo, pero tiene el inconveniente que estariamos a la vista de público profano  y comentabamos que lo interesante seria justamente al contrario para la cena.

----------


## xavial16

30€ el chino...como que es muy caro, no? xD

Y supongo que además no querremos comer con prisas en caso del que sea el freeway...

Y si en St. Feliu se encuentra lo que se busca... pues ya estaría bien, digo yo.

Lo que diga la mayoría!

Xavier

----------


## Andrew

HOLA A TODOS !!
Ante todo pedir disculpas porque últimamente ando algo "descolgao" del foro (ya sabeis, que si mucho curro, que si patatin que si patatan, que si la abuela fuma, que si las nalgas están desgastan a uno...). Bueno, una vez aclarado esto he de decir que... el día 8 de Marzo... ES MI CUMPLE !!!!  Por lo que queria exponer lo siguiete:

El sábado 8 por la noche no puedo quedar (comprenderéis que tengo compromisos familiares ese dia...) pero, si la gente está dispuesta, propongo... Tengo un local en Barcelona (zona Sants) que uso como almacén (de unos 15 o 20 mts. cuadrados) no es muy grande, pero si os animáis, podría habilitarlo para hacer una quedada-comida-fiesta-magica. Allí estaríamos muy bien, tranquilitos y hay una pizzeria cerca que, si llamamos, nos traerán las pizzas y está super bien de precio (unos 5 o 6 euros por persona) así tenemos solucinoado el tema vegetariano-carnivoro porque ¿quien le hace ascos a una pizza?  Yo me encargo de traer mesas y sillas... delante hay un badulaque de esos que no cierran nunca y podemos comprar las bebidas, patatas...etc. 

Por mi parte me encataría que viniéseis, para mí, sería una forma fantástica de celebrar mi cumple en excepcional compañia ! El único problema, ya os lo he comentado... no puede ser el sábado noche, ni el Domingo, o el viernes noche... o el sábado mediodia.

Bueno, ahí queda dicho a ver que os parece...!

----------


## xavial16

A mi me suena muy bien tu idea!  :Wink1: 

Xavier

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Lo dicho, por mi perfecto lo de Andrew.
Apunta uno más a la lista. Jordi (el de la floating rose). Estoy mirando si se viene otro amigo, pero de momento está out de Barna.

Con este ambientazo, no voy a despercidiar la oportunidad de presentaros la rutina que voy a hacer para el concurso de magiapotagia!!! 

Un saludo!

----------


## mralonso

yo me traere una amiga....

es maga, x lo tanto podremos hablar de lo que sea  :Wink1:

----------


## MagNity

Lista :

Mralonso,
maga amiga de mralonso,
Ritxi,
raul938,
pareja de raul938 (+invitado camuflado)
nity fix6,
¿Némesis? (la incognita),
MAURI,
Jaume BF,
Ricky Berlin, (dependiendo de la ubicación?)
Bio,
Fabi the clown,
Dante,
Txema (si cenamos temprano,...)
Andrew,
Josep M.
Vulcano,
Xavial16,
Siglatti,
A. Marin,
the black prince,
Jordi (el de la floating rose).

Creo que la solución para celebrar el cumpleaños yo no tendré problemas.
me gusta más la idea de ir por el viernes noche que sabado medio dia. Así no perdería yo tiempo de trabajo en casa.

igualmente sino se podría hacer comida y luego cena en st.feliu, vaya una megaquedada. jajaja.
pos haber que dice la gente...

----------


## xavial16

Cuanta genteee!!! jajajaa

Y ya vamos a caber :Confused:  Jajajaja

Cuantos más seamos más reiremos!

Xavier

----------


## Fabi The Clown

Genial! Me parece una gran idea lo del cumple. Prefiero el sábado comida porque los viernes asisto a unas charlas de mi secta y acaban a las 20'30 más o menos.   :Lol:  

Seguimos en contacto!
Un abrazo!
 :P

----------


## TxeMa

Me parece genial lo del sábado al mediodia!

Así seguro que puedo y no tengo problemas por el trabajo de la discoteca.

Por mi: Sábado mediodía

----------


## mralonso

x cierto, bendre acompañado, con y tia
es maga asi que no os preocupeis, podriamos hablar de todo

x cierto... es mia xd

----------


## MagNity

> x cierto, bendre acompañado, con y tia
> es maga asi que no os preocupeis, podriamos hablar de todo
> 
> x cierto... es mia xd


1- ya está apuntada en la lista,... que ya me cuesta mucho llevarla actualizada, para que encima intenteis liarme,...xD
2- x cierto... es mia? el que... la chica? si es así ¿cuanto cuesta una maga como propiedad?, que así me ahorro de estudiar los libros de magia...xD

PD: Felicidades si te refieres a que es tu novia,... pillín!!!

----------


## cire652

Vamos a ver... Si es por el mediodia apuntarme, si es por la noche va a ser que no porque con mi edad... Que alguien me comfirme que es al mediodia y que me apunto.

Saludos

----------


## mralonso

creo que sus padres se iran el juebes.. i estaremos en su casa.... ya os confirmare....

sory

----------


## Ritxi

Pues si es al mediodia no puedo ir, trabajo  :(

----------


## Ricky Berlin

nity fix6, cuando rehagas la lista, indica "a donde vamos y a que hora" que ya me he perdido  :117:

----------


## TxeMa

Nityfix6 q te parece abrir un nuevo hilo actualizado de la quedada? 

Y confirmar lo de si es sábado noche o mediodía o qué hacemos xD te encargas tu?

----------


## MagNity

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...=178419#178419

nuevo post... para que este más limpio

----------

